# Solved: No sent box for email on ipod touch



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

Apologies if this is wrong forum but was not sure where to post.

I have set up an e-mail account on my ipod touch but only have one folder *Inbox* I want to have others folders such as *Sent*; *Deleted* etc which I obviously have on my PC.

I have read and reread user guide and have tried re syncing with Itunes but still only have the *Sent* folder

I am doing something wrong? - I assumed that syncing would replicate by PC's folders on my ipod touch. Is there a way of manually adding additional folders?

Thanks


----------



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

Problem now resolved


----------

